# Important Clarification Regarding New July Owner Loyalty Program



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon,

This is slightly off topic for this thread, but I have read many of your posts & answers to questions over the past couple months and consider you a expert on BMW pricing & policies.
My question is this - I am a USAA member am in interesting in a 650i coupe. At this point i was planning to wait a bit and order a 2013 to my specs. Obviously not many incentives at this point for a '13.
I did locate a 2012 in dealer stock in Atlanta that I like ( I am in FL) . I built the car via USAA website and know what my discount/price would be. Now, BMW has continued the option allowance through 7/31 on all
6 series raising it to $4500. USAA info states the following: 

Exclusive BMW Incentive offer is valid at any dealership nationwide. Member must take retail delivery by December 31, 2012. This incentive offer is not available to the general public. Offer is additive to all current national, regional and other bonus incentives.

Atlanta dealer tells me that I cannot use both. But reason given is I must finance through BMWFS to qualify for option allowance. . Nowhere do I see this restriction by BMW. And by using BMWFS it reduces USAA discount to $1000. So can you tell me in your opinion if I am being given incorrect info. I started another thread on the topic earlier and a CA dealer responded that I can use both - so I'm very confused.

Thanks for your council.


----------



## soopra (Apr 23, 2012)

wolke9 said:


> Do MINI's count for this loyalty program?


+1. Does anyone know if Mini ownership counts?

Can this loyalty program also be combined with the Drive for Team USA voucher?

Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

soopra said:


> +1. Does anyone know if Mini ownership counts?
> 
> Can this loyalty program also be combined with the Drive for Team USA voucher?
> 
> Thanks


A MINI does not have a Roundel on it, and therefore qualifies an owner for nothing as far as BMW loyalty incentives go..



Sorry...

These are both BMW programs, exclusively -- despite what you might have read somewhere in a forum..


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

335Fanatic said:


> Understood. Thanks for clarification.
> 
> Do you deal with East Coast (I am in NY) customers? I will be picking up my car at PCD.


contact Greg Poland at Pacific BMW.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mrjoed2 said:


> Jon,
> 
> This is slightly off topic for this thread, but I have read many of your posts & answers to questions over the past couple months and consider you a expert on BMW pricing & policies.
> My question is this - I am a USAA member am in interesting in a 650i coupe. At this point i was planning to wait a bit and order a 2013 to my specs. Obviously not many incentives at this point for a '13.
> ...


Don't feel bad. I've been doing this for 4 decades and hold a Master's Degree, and still I often have a tough time wrapping my brain around the current BMWNA Marketing Bulletins.

Option Allowance / Option Credits are available irrespective of method of payment (i.e., it applies to cash/finance/lease -- whether BMWFS or otherwise). Option Allowance/Credits are indeed compatible with USAA Military program. USAA Military incentive is in fact compatible with BMWFS Sales Support programs, 
however, the dollar amount is indeed reduced to $1,000.00 as you are aware...

Hope this helps,
Jon


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon,

Thanks very much. Glad to have this info. I'll contact my dealer again and ask him to recheck the incentives.

All the best, Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> Jon,
> 
> Thanks very much. Glad to have this info. I'll contact my dealer again and ask him to recheck the incentives.
> 
> All the best, Joe


:yikes: guess my reply was not good enough  all good


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Are potential buyers entitled to the full amount of the option credit/allowance, or is the amount at the discretion of the dealer?


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ace535i,

Great Question - Jon or Justin do happen to know?

Justin: no offense, I just wanted a second opinion before I went back at the Atlanta dealer. ( and to be fair Jon did give me more details)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Ace535i said:


> Are potential buyers entitled to the full amount of the option credit/allowance, or is the amount at the discretion of the dealer?


If you did your homework you are entitled to it...


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Justin,

Does that mean if I walk into my dealership with a printed USAA certificate for the exact vehicle I'm interested in,the print out from the BMW website showing the $4500 option allowance for the 2012 6 series by 7/31 is that all I need ?


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you did your homework you are entitled to it...


I don't know what that means....do my homework? Where am I not looking?

The dealer say what they will, and BMWFS told me that it's up to the dealer....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Ace535i said:


> I don't know what that means....do my homework? Where am I not looking?
> 
> The dealer say what they will, and BMWFS told me that it's up to the dealer....


It means if you know to ask for it they will most likely give it to you...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> Justin,
> 
> Does that mean if I walk into my dealership with a printed USAA certificate for the exact vehicle I'm interested in,the print out from the BMW website showing the $4500 option allowance for the 2012 6 series by 7/31 is that all I need ?


Are you in FL?...why don't you contact Adrian (Sponsor) he is in GA...Im sure he will honor it


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, Adrian is the person I am working with on this is South Atlanta. I contacted him when I saw the 650 I was interested in was in his dealership. Below is what he sent me yesterday. I wrote him again today after you and Jon gave me the info -waiting to hear back.



Joe,

As a USAA member, you are offered exclusive savings beyond what's offered to clients. Unfortunately, BMW NA will not offer both the option credit and the $6,000 USAA incentive on non-BMW FS funded purchases. If you finance with BMW FS, we can use the option credit of $4500 and USAA will contribute $1,000 instead of $6,000. Those are the guidelines. It's one or the other, not $4,500 and $6,000.

That being said, if you wish to purchase a 2013 using the USAA program, I can certainly provide you a proposal for your desired configuration. The USAA offer will apply to the 13 just like the 12. Let me know, ok? And thanks for allowing me to clarify the program.

Best regards,

Adrian Avila
BMW of South Atlanta


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

You loss me...you are in the market for a MY12 650i? There is no option credit for MY12 6 series...unless its different out in the south...we do not have OC here in the west


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's the "option allowance". Listed on the BMWNA website. National program. Currently $4500 of all 6 series. (7 series as well) 3 & 5 series have lesser amounts. This is what I asked about in my original post below. You said yes on combining with USAA - isn't this what you were referring to?



Hello,

Can anyone confirm we can use the USAA program with the current BMW option allowance?
Everything I see says yes including USAA stating their program is additive to any Mfg discounts. But just wish to confirm.

Thanks.
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
#2 Report Post 
Old Yesterday, 02:27 PM
[email protected] [email protected] is offline
'Fest Sponsor
Location: SoCal

Join Date: Jun 2012
Posts: 62
Mein auto: MY11 X5 50i
View My Garage
Quote:
Originally Posted by mrjoed2 View Post
Hello,

Can anyone confirm we can use the USAA program with the current BMW option allowance?
Everything I see says yes including USAA stating their program is additive to any Mfg discounts. But just wish to confirm.

Thanks.
yes you can
__________________
Justin W.
Internet/European Delivery/
ActiveE Account Manager
New Century BMW

1139 W. Main Street
Alhambra, CA 91801


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

mrjoed2 said:


> It's the "option allowance". Listed on the BMWNA website. National program. Currently $4500 of all 6 series. (7 series as well) 3 & 5 series have lesser amounts. This is what I asked about in my original post below. You said yes on combining with USAA - isn't this what you were referring to?
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


USAA can combine with option allowance on applicable models that have OC BUT as far as I know the 6 Series DO NOT have OC.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It means if you know to ask for it they will most likely give it to you...its trunk money from BMW so dealer will not lose out...


Okay, thanks!


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for checking. I do not think it's a error. I have been watching the BMW website closely since April. They started the $2500 option allowance on the 6 series in May, extended it in June until July 7th, then upped it to $4500 on 7/8 good through 7/31. Got to be a error/omission on the bulletins.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> MY13 X5d is not included because MY13 X5d do not start production till 12/2012....that chart is good till 10/31st...we are still producing MY12 X5ds


Justin,

Jon said in the OP that this runs till 10/1 not 10/31. Is it 10/31 for sure? Also, if you already applied for a loan then your incentive is locked 60 days past the exp. date, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

the_fox said:


> Justin,
> 
> Jon said in the OP that this runs till 10/1 not 10/31. Is it 10/31 for sure? Also, if you already applied for a loan then your incentive is locked 60 days past the exp. date, right?


Oct. 31st

Actually I think thats an old chart from July...its not the current Sept/Oct rates

If the incentive is lockable ...same guidelines will apply as rate locks


----------



## Wally5280 (Mar 6, 2012)

So is this incentive 'lockable'? My car won't get delivered until the end of October so I want to make sure I don't get hosed if it shows up a week or two later.

Also, does anyone know if the drive for team USA credit is 'lockable' as well? I'm in the same boat on that as well.


----------

